# Low PH and no Diatom during cycle



## arfankhan (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi All,

I'm hoping I can get some advise for my 20G Long tank. My question is primarily about my PH being really low and also that I've had 0 diatom blooms for 4 weeks of my cycle . I've included my situation below for reference.

I've been cycling for about 4 weeks now and i'm thinking my cycle hasn't started at all. I basically placed everything in my tank and took initial readings and then went on a 3 week vacation (helped me not touch anything) during the cycle . I came back and took some readings and basically saw that the tank had the below chemistry specs.
0 - ammonia/nitrate/nitrate
0 - phosphate
7.9 - PH
6 - dKH

During the third week I phantom fed a quarter of a shrimp every other day. At the end of the week 3/now week 4 I'm getting the readings below. My primary concern is that my PH is really low and also that my chemistry seems like it's done cycling . I hadn't had any diatom bloom or any algae growing which is also new to me. I did a water change to see if it raises my PH (20%) but no dice. I'm hoping someone can share their experience and hopefully guide me in dealing with ph .

Specs Below:
20G Long
10lbs of Live rock - 10lbs Dead Rock
20 caribsea Sand - (1 inch sand bed)
Jebao SW4 + Hydor Koralia for water motion
No Light (decided to wait till cycle was finished to buy one)
Only using RO/DI water

4 Week chemistry
0 - ammonia/nitrate/nitrate
0 - phosphate
7.9 - PH - i didn't measure initially but saltwater going in is usually 8.1
7 - dKH

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Get your kH up to 8.

Don't fret too much w/pH.

If you don't have any corals, keep the photoperiod hours to a minimum and around when you will be home the most.

You're still in the "cycling" as you will encounter many other "unwanted" growth phases but it's part of the ride


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

+1

I wouldn't worry too much about chasing a number for pH. pH swings too, so try to do at least 2 tests at different times of day.

Bump your alk up. If you don't have any alk buffer, baking soda is a cheap alternative. Your tank is small so I would maybe mix .25 teaspoon with some RODI and test alk, then increase dosage as necessary. If you use an ATO you can put it in the container.

Might be a good time to add some Clean-Up-Crew.

Are you going to use a Protein skimmer, or any mechanical filtration? The only filtration I see is your Live Rock

Oh - and what test kits (brand) are you using?



wtac said:


> Get your kH up to 8.
> 
> Don't fret too much w/pH.
> 
> ...


----------



## arfankhan (Dec 3, 2017)

I've been using the api reef master rest kits. I've been testing twice a day like you've suggested and my routine is once around 7:30 am and 10:30 pm. Both after leaving the balcony door open for 15 mins. Testing in the AM at 8.1 ph and 9-10 dkh and 7.9 ph and 8-9 dkh in the pm. I'm using the seachem aquavitro calcium and alkalinity products. Regarding the filter I'm going to run natural (20 lbs of live rock and 20 lbs of live sand) with weekly water changes. Since my original post I ran an experiment where I left half a raw shrimp sit in my tank and monitored my ammonia phosphate and nitrate/nitrite and after a week the shrimp dissolved and a constant result of 0 readings across the board. I've been reading that it's a good sign that my beneficial bacteria can support a minor crisis bioload. Still no diatoms or hair algae. 

Thanks again for all the help. Appreciate it.


----------



## arfankhan (Dec 3, 2017)

Took a picture of my tank in case anyone has any comments / advice about the aquascaping.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You’ve been getting good advice form wtac and twobytwo so I have nothing to offer. You can probably think about adding some snails right now and see how they do, but you will have to feed them some nori tied to a rock as there is nothing for them to eat out of the tank right now.
Or some blue legged hermit crabs that were on sale at Coral Reef Shop for 0.50each or something like that.
In regards to your aquascaping. Concept is good. Your top rocks on both mountains don’t look very secure. Think about the rockscape as a skeleton that looks undersized so there is room for corals. The top rocks are almost too big for any corals and as soon as something pushes them, like a snail, they may topple over.
Use epoxy or acrylic rods to secure the rocks better and think about making more space for fish to swim through the rocks or hide in them at night.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

What brand of salt are you using?


----------



## arfankhan (Dec 3, 2017)

Crayon said:


> You've been getting good advice form wtac and twobytwo so I have nothing to offer. You can probably think about adding some snails right now and see how they do, but you will have to feed them some nori tied to a rock as there is nothing for them to eat out of the tank right now.
> Or some blue legged hermit crabs that were on sale at Coral Reef Shop for 0.50each or something like that.
> In regards to your aquascaping. Concept is good. Your top rocks on both mountains don't look very secure. Think about the rockscape as a skeleton that looks undersized so there is room for corals. The top rocks are almost too big for any corals and as soon as something pushes them, like a snail, they may topple over.
> Use epoxy or acrylic rods to secure the rocks better and think about making more space for fish to swim through the rocks or hide in them at night.


That's great advice. I glued the top one already with epoxy and i'm sort of regretting it now since you've mentioned lack of room. I wanted to create a visual of depth but I'd rather have more room for corals so that it grows from back to front. The live rock that I've got are full of little caverns so I'm hoping they are enough. The fish list that I've planned out is.

1x Possum Wrasse 
1x Royal Gramma

or

1x Clownfish 
1x Pistol Shrimp + Goby Combo

Thanks again for the advise.


----------



## arfankhan (Dec 3, 2017)

Kooka said:


> What brand of salt are you using?


I'm using instant ocean reef crystal. Learned my lesson yesterday about proper water change technique (should've mixed overnight and with a heater). I'm planning on dosing calcium twice a week if it drops below 420 but since I have no corals as of yet this isn't a priority.

New update:
dkh - 9.5
ph - 8.0
Calc - 400
Ammonia - 0
Nitrate - 0 to 5 
Phosphate - 0


----------

